# Shop Diorama



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

My current project. been working on it for a few months now. hopefully be done by the end of the year  

pics are pretty much in order from when i started to now.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Scratchbuilt the wood floor for the showroom out of real wood. each little board is a seperate piece, i then stained it to a nice light brown shade.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

cut the door out










the outside is concrete block


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

scratchbuilt desk with a glass display.










added some details to the showroom. scratchbuilt pegboards also


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

need more oil spills and battery,(radiator) spills on the ground.

lkooks good though


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Sep 8 2005, 11:18 PM~3780342
> *need more oil spills and battery,(radiator) spills on the ground.
> 
> lkooks good though
> *


the weathered concrete floor i'd say is pretty accurate as far as stains go


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

detailed this toolbox. need to make a snap-on decal to cover the nascar logo though


----------



## sixtyfourchevy (Aug 13, 2002)

that is crazy, you are insane.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

and that's how far i am...still got a lot of stuff to add to both the showroom and the garage. but like i said...hope to have it done by the end of the year


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

then gimme some handprints on the walls......


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Sep 8 2005, 11:27 PM~3780384
> *then gimme some handprints on the walls......
> *


i haven't weatherd the garage walls yet....remember i'm not finished!! :cheesy:

got some dirt and some naked ladies to put on those walls yet :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:0 MAD PROPS, that diorama is nice!!!! How long has it taken you to get this far? Keep up the awsome work


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Seriously one of the coolest things I've seen so far! This stuff is gving the building of lowrider modelcars a totaly new dimension...When your finished you should make a nice big display case around so all the dust and dirt stays out of it...it's gonna be like a museum piece. Man looking at it I got so many ideas for one of my own!  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Sep 9 2005, 01:53 AM~3780941
> *:0 MAD PROPS, that diorama is nice!!!! How long has it taken you to get this far? Keep up the awsome work
> *


just a few months so far


----------



## green87luxury (Jan 22, 2005)

ttt  thats the business 1 ofaknd i like that


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by green87luxury_@Sep 9 2005, 10:35 AM~3782206
> *ttt   thats the business 1 ofaknd i like that
> *


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Thats pretty kool!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Is that the deuce or another one?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 9 2005, 03:48 PM~3784061
> *Is that the deuce or another one?
> *


that's a different one


----------



## 94TC (Aug 31, 2005)

Good craftmanship on the desk and the diorama as a whole. Definately a nudie calendar or a few posters. Nice, L8R

Capon-E


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

wow thats amazing. but aperently the homies are just hangin around and talkin on the fone while they make the whitebois work. so that makes the homies the owners? den put up some mexican flags and virgin de guadalupe posters too


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

[attachmentid=271555]My Diorama looks way better than urs


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

makes me wont to go work on my model garage nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 9 2005, 08:57 PM~3785446
> *[attachmentid=271555]My Diorama looks way better than urs
> *


can't see shit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 9 2005, 07:44 PM~3785126
> *wow thats amazing. but aperently the homies are just hangin around and talkin on the fone while they make the whitebois work. so that makes the homies the owners? den put up some mexican flags and virgin de guadalupe posters too
> *


yea, i gotta make a computer for the office, so one of the homies can be fuckin off on lil while he's supposed to be working, lol :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 10 2005, 12:47 AM~3786410
> *yea, i gotta make a computer for the office, so one of the homies can be fuckin off on lil while he's supposed to be working, lol :biggrin:
> *


exactly!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

:0

not in a million years do i think i can make something like that :biggrin:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

Mine is kooler and u kno it.... u just afraid to show it........ i got alot of things... and then he was like it cant intercept the freq....!!


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

nah im just jokin wit ya...... it was a joke..... CUZ THATS A REAL GARAGE HAHAHA!!!!! I HAD U GOIN!!!! LMAO..... U ALMOST THOUGHT THAT WAS REAL!!!... I PLANTED THOSE SEEDS AND I GREW A ROBOT... THATS WHY MAND SAID GET THE LAWNMOWER SO I CAN MAKE A SANDWHICH1AREUGONNAGETMEAGUNSHIP....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

omg you've got off the deep end!!


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 10 2005, 09:48 PM~3788579
> *nah im just jokin wit ya...... it was a joke..... CUZ THATS A REAL GARAGE HAHAHA!!!!! I HAD U GOIN!!!! LMAO..... U ALMOST THOUGHT THAT WAS REAL!!!... I PLANTED THOSE SEEDS AND I GREW A ROBOT... THATS WHY MAND SAID GET THE LAWNMOWER SO I CAN MAKE A SANDWHICH1AREUGONNAGETMEAGUNSHIP....
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :twak:

shop is looking damn good man


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MagicNarcosis (Mar 30, 2004)

I got the deep end on the shallow end dude.... im not the 1 that thought it was real.... cranberrys cranberry shop taste like GASOLINA!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83fleet91front_@Sep 11 2005, 10:12 PM~3795450
> *I got the deep end on the shallow end dude.... im not the 1 that thought it was real.... cranberrys cranberry shop taste like GASOLINA!!!!!!
> *


my eyesight isn't THAT good...all i seen was a tiny ass picture, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here are some pictures of the garage i did before this one..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

cool


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

Bad ass man


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 13 2005, 08:28 PM~3808437
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice. are u plannin to making ur old garage part of this one. like seperated by a wall and door. and around how much money does it cost to make ur own, like in materials n stuff.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Sep 13 2005, 08:32 PM~3809020
> *damn thats nice. are u plannin to making ur old garage part of this one. like seperated by a wall and door. and around how much money does it cost to make ur own, like in materials n stuff.
> *


nah..i sold my old garage

it doesn't cost much..just takes a lot of time and shit


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice job on the window!! :thumbsup: You printed the text on transparent sheets?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

DAMN.. that shyt is sick... :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 14 2005, 01:26 AM~3811026
> *Nice job on the window!! :thumbsup: You printed the text on transparent sheets?
> *


yup...you got it :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

shop truck..it'll be nice once it get's painted with the shop logo and everything.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It;s getting better and better!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

ya man keep us updated!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Plastic Creations (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 27 2005, 06:46 PM~3898642
> *shop truck..it'll be nice once it get's painted with the shop logo and everything.
> 
> 
> ...



Hey man thats a sweet chevy truck wanna sell it ???


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Plastic Creations_@Sep 30 2005, 08:36 PM~3919360
> *Hey man thats a sweet chevy truck wanna sell it ???
> *


nah..not really man. but here is the box, keep a look out at the swap meets. i picked mine up for 3 bucks!


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hey ryan,you got those bag kits?(airbag)umm like you put them on models and you have a model with airbags!?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Sep 30 2005, 11:38 PM~3920588
> *hey ryan,you got those bag kits?(airbag)umm like you put them on models and you have a model with airbags!?
> *


yup


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

umm like how much?


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

i might redo my 58 rat rod style like flat black with big fat white walls and chrome domes with bags


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

thanks to a408nutforyou for the inspiration on this one... :biggrin: 

I plan to litter the walls with a lot more...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice that looks killer


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very cool!!


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 3 2005, 09:35 PM~3937307
> *thanks to a408nutforyou for the inspiration on this one... :biggrin:
> 
> I plan to litter the walls with a lot more...
> *


looks hella coo.the tags make it jus a bit more better with the piece.maybe more tags would be hella coo,bro.


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Damn thats amazing .. I wanna do something like that someday .. Goodjob

By the way where do you get airbag kits?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Switchblade_@Oct 4 2005, 03:33 PM~3940533
> *Damn thats amazing .. I wanna do something like that someday .. Goodjob
> 
> By the way where do you get airbag kits?
> *


just make em myself :biggrin: need one?


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah maybe .. Throwing together a model or 2 sounds fun this winter .. Plus i see you own that website .. So if i need anything i'll get at you


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Real dope.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

damm 1ofa kind! u a arcitech?

has to be the baddest shop i have ever seen realy detailed,

can't wait to see the finished product.  

keep up the good work.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

can u do lil pix of real people in color.like tupac or reduce the size of a real mural like fonzi's or abel's



let me know.i know $ talks.everything has a price


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Oct 5 2005, 10:02 PM~3950431
> *can u do lil pix of real people in color.like tupac or reduce the size of a real mural like fonzi's or abel's
> let me know.i know $ talks.everything has a price
> *


hey homie, i got about 120 or more pictures of murals to choose from, let me know and i'll get you the password!!! :biggrin:

here's a few i've made...


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 5 2005, 08:34 PM~3950717
> *hey homie, i got about 120 or more pictures of murals to choose from, let me know and i'll get you the password!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> here's a few i've made...
> ...


i dont have a printer ,bro.wish i did .cant afford 1 at the moment.i have that pic of the girl.i think i got it outta some prison art website


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

yea, i just snag the pics whenever i see em...lol.

but i *usually* charge 20 bucks for four murals...however you want and in any color. PM me and i'll get you the password for them and we can cut a deal


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

looking good can't wait until i start the Diorama fest :0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.scalemodelingbychris.com/automo...accessories.htm

Some stuff


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That garage is looking something feirce  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Very cool!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

did a little redecorating on the floor and walls...gonna be using this as a backdrop for pictures


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That shit is almost enough to make a guy pop wood :roflmao: great job man looking real sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 damn that shyt is fucken outstanding.. is there anywhere i could order some prints like your background and/or floor.. something i could just staple up or lay down.. lemme know..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Nov 23 2005, 03:06 PM~4264011
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  damn that shyt is fucken outstanding.. is there anywhere i could order some prints like your background and/or floor.. something i could just staple up or lay down.. lemme know..
> *


here you go...this place has a lot of high resolution photos of what your looking for.

http://www.mayang.com/textures/index.htm


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You know what i think your missing in that shop 1ofaknd  >>>>>a nice comfy leather couch made from the ass end of an ac corba :biggrin: that'd be fuckin tight :thumbsup:


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)

looken good realistic as fuck


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 23 2005, 11:59 AM~4263364
> *That shit is almost enough to make a guy pop wood  :roflmao:  great job man looking real sweet :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: That's exactly what I was thinkin'! :roflmao: 

1ofaknd, that shop just keeps gettin' better, should be an awesome BG for pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Nov 25 2005, 08:31 PM~4275908
> *You know what i think your missing in that shop 1ofaknd   >>>>>a nice comfy leather couch made from the ass end of a 64 IMPALA OR THAT FLEETWOOD UR CASTING  :biggrin: that'd be fuckin tight :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

that 64'd be nice


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

[attachmentid=375336]
Any new editions?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Dec 5 2005, 08:53 PM~4343310
> *[attachmentid=375336]
> Any new editions?
> *


nah..but i'm looking for some more ideas to make some stuff


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

you should make that couch that he suggested (64 impala)


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

you should make that couch that he suggested (64 impala)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@Dec 5 2005, 10:19 PM~4343792
> *you should make that couch that he suggested (64 impala)
> *


i guess i COULD...put it in the office maybe


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2005, 08:35 PM~4343871
> *i guess i COULD...put it in the office maybe
> *


yeah man in the office for sure either that or the front end of a 6four comin out of the wall or some shit like that would be tight :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELETE_@Dec 5 2005, 10:46 PM~4343981
> *yeah man in the office for sure either that or the front end of a 6four comin out of the wall or some shit like that would be tight  :biggrin:
> *


i already got a grill and fender up on the wall, lol.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2005, 08:47 PM~4343988
> *i already got a grill and fender up on the wall, lol.
> *


lol yeah but you should make it look like the actual car is crashin through the wall the other ones are spare parts :biggrin:


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

y not have the front end bursting out the wall but up top, kinda like the hardrock cafe thing. maybe even in the entrance lol. OR u can have the front popin out the outside and u can use the engine bay as a storage area for w/e u can think of (compressor or welder) then on the opisite side of the wall (in the office) have the rear end comin out and turn it into a couch.  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Dec 5 2005, 11:51 PM~4344629
> *y not have the front end bursting out the wall but up top, kinda like the hardrock cafe thing. maybe even in the entrance lol. OR u can have the front popin out the outside and u can use the engine bay as a storage area for w/e u can think of (compressor or welder) then on the opisite side of the wall (in the office) have the rear end comin out and turn it into a couch.   :biggrin:
> *


lol..that's some creative thinking! but i don't think it'll fit with the look of the place. I may attempt a couch...if i can find a spare body to cut up


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

if you do a couch, you should use maybe a 58, a 64 couch might look wierd since 4 taillights will be on the missing trunk lid


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Dec 6 2005, 11:30 AM~4347171
> *if you do a couch, you should use maybe a 58, a 64 couch might look wierd since 4 taillights will be on the missing trunk lid
> *


i've got a few other cars to use...don't have any 58s or 64s anyway, lol


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Can't wait to see a new ride in that garage!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 6 2005, 12:36 PM~4347559
> *Can't wait to see a new ride in that garage!
> *


me neither! hope it gets here soon and un-damaged.!!

btw, got those knockoffs..i'll shoot a pic to you today sometime


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

did some weathering to the workbench and the welder...


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

wtf.. how did you weather them?.. it looks fuckn baad.. ooh i wasnt really looking for an explanation.. i wouldnt understand anyway.. good werk..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Dec 7 2005, 08:56 PM~4359335
> *wtf.. how did you weather them?.. it looks fuckn baad.. ooh i wasnt really looking for an explanation.. i wouldnt understand anyway.. good werk..
> *


just using different paints and washes..thinned down paint works well. apply it then wipe. also pastel powders work well too


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

where do you find the homie figures they make the diorama look so much more real


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lor1der_@Jan 2 2006, 09:35 PM~4536514
> *where do you find the homie figures  they make the diorama look so much more real
> *


i carry them in my store http://www.scalelows.com they are called LIL LOCSTERS


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

TTT :biggrin: yo ryan what did you use for the walls? styrene?paper?posterboard?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 26 2006, 10:57 AM~4708583
> *TTT  :biggrin: yo ryan what did you use for the walls? styrene?paper?posterboard?
> *


they are plastic


----------



## homie101 (Dec 24, 2005)

yo that is so sick , i have so many homies if you want them might look better


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

^how much for them and can you pm me a picture


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 26 2006, 06:06 PM~4711114
> *they are plastic
> *


trik or treat decided to make the drive to the nearest hobby town usa type of store to miami (about an an hour drive) so i tagged along , and piked up a few things (got the paint already so dont worry bout goin to get the clear) and i saw all the styrene plastic sheets but was hesitating on buying them cause i didnt know what u used. but now i know. so all the walls are made of sheets of styrene?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 26 2006, 11:59 PM~4714006
> *trik or treat decided to make the drive to the nearest hobby town usa type of store to miami (about an an hour drive) so i tagged along , and piked up a few things (got the paint already so dont worry bout goin to get the clear) and i saw all the styrene plastic sheets but was hesitating on buying them cause i didnt know what u used. but now i know. so all the walls are made of sheets of styrene?
> *


yea, but you can use foamboard too, it's easy to work with and all those garages and shit you can buy are made from it.

Get it at office depot, near the posterboard


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

damn thanks. and its prob cheaper then styrene. ill let u kno wuzuh tommorow. i wanna build me a garage with a lil parking lot (hoppers shouldnt be indoors lol) so ill be ordering that lil kit of garage equipment and the mechanics soon :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 27 2006, 01:04 AM~4714464
> *damn thanks. and its prob cheaper then styrene. ill let u kno wuzuh tommorow. i wanna build me a garage with a lil parking lot (hoppers shouldnt be indoors lol) so ill be ordering that lil kit of garage equipment and the mechanics soon  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


if you want more diorama shit, i can get you all kinds of stuff. scalemodelingbychris, SELTD, R&D unique..all kinds man


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 27 2006, 09:13 AM~4715559
> *if you want more diorama shit, i can get you all kinds of stuff. scalemodelingbychris, SELTD, R&D unique..all kinds man
> *


 :0 links or piks!? :biggrin:


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 27 2006, 09:31 AM~4716580
> *:0 links or piks!? :biggrin:
> *


there are a couple of things on e-bay


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Jan 27 2006, 05:31 PM~4716580
> *:0 links or piks!? :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

1ofaknd ,you never seem to dissapoint
spactacular :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

really nice work   :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:0


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

haha thats tight


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i would have to say.. the only unrealistic props in ur garage are the homies..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cadi Luva_@Feb 2 2006, 10:43 AM~4757489
> *i would have to say.. the only unrealistic props in ur garage are the homies..
> *


lol, yea but they give it character, lol


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

yo ryan , link me to where i could find some car lifts.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Next_Level_@Feb 2 2006, 09:02 PM~4762395
> *yo ryan , link me to where i could find some car lifts.
> *


http://www.scalelows.com/fujimi.html

tool set has a super nice lift in it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

first layer of weathering on my x-frames!!

btw, if anyone has any junk x-frames i can have, give me a shout


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy: 

couple more layers of weathering..still not done


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

can we get a frame in da werks.. of being restored.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice ryan, they look alike.
















http://www.pitbullhydraulics.com/


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: thats so cool. i love it man, big props. i havent been on in a while and thats looking fucking good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OXijen_@Mar 11 2006, 10:49 PM~5029078
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: thats so cool. i love it man, big props. i havent been on in a while and thats looking fucking good. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks!  

few more pics


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Super cool!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: when are the frames being cleaned up again...? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

might do another diorama of a hop...


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:wave: :worship: That looks almost real.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

tight hop!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 12 2006, 06:10 PM~5034556
> *tight hop!
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Sickkkk!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 13 2006, 10:52 AM~5038845
> *Sickkkk!! :thumbsup:
> *


yeeaaa...i have way to much free time at night, lol :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 13 2006, 12:44 PM~5040270
> *yeeaaa...i have way to much free time at night, lol  :biggrin:
> *


shit you should be gettin yours!! j/k


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Mar 13 2006, 04:05 PM~5040724
> *shit you should be gettin yours!! j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well i finally glued the walls together and made it sort of permenant. i'm going to put it on a bigger base so i can decorate the outside a little more, and add a few more cars to the "parking lot". lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 14 2006, 08:25 PM~5050018
> *well i finally glued the walls together and made it sort of permenant. i'm going to put it on a bigger base so i can decorate the outside a little more, and add a few more cars to the "parking lot". lol
> 
> *


that's killer bro good job :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Very Realistic! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Very good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Emillion (Apr 2, 2005)

i think i've heard you say it but i aint sure so,
is that the garage from the gas station kit?


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

fucken crazyness.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emillion_@Mar 15 2006, 08:55 AM~5052305
> *i think i've heard you say it but i aint sure so,
> is that the garage from the gas station kit?
> *


yea..i started with this kit here, only thing i used from it was the floor and the outer walls.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Ryan, On the next frame u do. Fill in the frame wit putty to make the frame look wrapped. Then do the rusted weathering.

http://images14.fotki.com/v247/free/19bec/...P1300152-vi.jpg

Just a lil idea.


----------



## Cadi Luva (May 7, 2004)

i been wanting to build just a rolling frame.. fully wrapped, molded, all chromes suspension.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Mar 15 2006, 07:08 PM~5055975
> *Hey Ryan, On the next frame u do. Fill in the frame wit putty to make the frame look wrapped. Then do the rusted weathering.
> 
> http://images14.fotki.com/v247/free/19bec/...P1300152-vi.jpg
> ...


i got a few frames like that, but they are for show cars  i just used junk ones for the dio. lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Frontwalker (Aug 22, 2005)

nice


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

Hot damn that is one hell of a dio! awesome work and detail you got on that baby.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

clean


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wiseguy808_@Apr 7 2006, 03:14 PM~5197190
> *Hot damn that is one hell of a dio!  awesome work and detail you got on that baby.
> *


thanks man

here's another weathered item i did tonight, this is a rearend from a 70 monte.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

in the process of doing a set of exhaust pipes...

but here's a couple closeups of the rearend


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

What do you use on the wheathering? 

myself i use this great brush on stuff it's a two part mix made of a liquid iron and some kind of chemical water. works great.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wiseguy808_@Apr 8 2006, 12:04 AM~5200770
> *What do you use on the wheathering?
> 
> myself i use this great brush on stuff it's a two part mix made of a liquid iron and some kind of chemical water. works great.
> *


just a variety of washes and stuff...i like the floquil paints too, they work very well.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

that came out really nice.


----------



## wiseguy808 (Feb 3, 2006)

Damn! thats some good work. my last car had mufflers that looked like that only yours is missing the large hole in the center....lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wiseguy808_@Apr 8 2006, 02:27 PM~5202688
> *Damn! thats some good work. my last car had mufflers that looked like that only yours is missing the large hole in the center....lol
> *


lol, yea i should have put some holes in there huh!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

nice bad work I guess :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn, that weathered rear end looks real! :0


----------



## mcress (Feb 27, 2006)

Man you guys do incredible work. You should be doing it professionally. the film and television industry hires lots of meodelmakers. That rear end is unbelievable. I thought my dad used to weather his ho trains good. No COMPARISON. I could look at your guys models all day. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey Ryan, Heres the white 59' u replicated its for sale:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-impala...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Apr 9 2006, 03:45 PM~5208108
> *Hey Ryan, Heres the white 59' u replicated its for sale:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1959-impala...1QQcmdZViewItem
> *


yea it's been on ebay several times since i built the model  it started at 80g's, lol


----------



## modelman (Mar 31, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD MARTIN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR. BIGGS_@Apr 9 2006, 07:34 PM~5209111
> *LOOKING GOOD MARTIN KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK
> *


you know i will :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ryan\Martin whats goin on here :dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Apr 9 2006, 07:50 PM~5209212
> * Ryan\Martin whats goin on here  :dunno:
> *


i'ts over your head


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Apr 9 2006, 06:30 PM~5209433
> *i'ts over your head
> *


apparently David :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

ok ok..back on subject here  

i built an engine stand, slightly greasy and well used










also added a shelf in the garage. I'll be packing it full of stuff, and i may add a parts washer and something else underneath it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

forgot a pic


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*LOOKS GREAT*_


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

where did you get the paint cans?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Apr 24 2006, 08:00 PM~5306389
> * LOOKS GREAT
> *


x2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great shop.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

This is going to be the new "shop" ride. I'm going to paint it a flaked out blue and grey two tone with the scalelows logo on the panel sides  Also a few other mods


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

ya know, with those thick ass windows, it looks sort of like those high decibel competition vans...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 7 2006, 10:52 AM~5384747
> *ya know, with those thick ass windows, it looks sort of like those high decibel competition vans...
> *


yea it does sorta.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

good idea for a shop car


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

hey Ryan do you know were i could get some tools,jacks,and stuff?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 308 impala_@May 7 2006, 04:09 PM~5385827
> *hey Ryan do you know were i could get some tools,jacks,and stuff?
> *


yea, from me :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got a few more things made....starting to do the little things now


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HEY HOMIE THAT SHITS COMING OUT FUCKIN HELLA TIGHT!!!! GOOD JOB :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 16 2006, 07:14 PM~5440571
> *HEY HOMIE THAT SHITS COMING OUT FUCKIN HELLA TIGHT!!!! GOOD JOB :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro..it's taking forever but i only add a little at a time, lol.


----------



## SoCalSRH (Jun 26, 2004)

that's cool. the second pic with the bench grinder, block and clutter looks like the real deal.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 7 2006, 10:45 AM~5384734
> *This is going to be the new "shop" ride. I'm going to paint it a flaked out blue and grey two tone with the scalelows logo on the panel sides   Also a few other mods
> 
> 
> ...


Hey you got ant more of these VANS pm I just gave mine up to a BIGG bully LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ijust remebered i add these from my frist shop before it hit the floor it will fit on the other window that dosnt say Scale low i am shipping them to you even if you dont use them there yours take alook !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2006, 04:09 AM~5443234
> *Hey you got ant more of these  VANS pm  I just gave mine up to a BIGG bully LOL!
> *


It's a jimmy flintstone resin, if i see him at the next show i'll grab one up for you.

and are those etched on to that clear plastic? If so that's pretty good!! I can use them in there for sure


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I etch them on the windows as i turned my gas station into a lowrider shop as well LOL! 

Heres the 1 i give up to MR BIGGS ! Man these vans a heavy LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2006, 12:10 PM~5444683
> *I etch them on the windows as i turned my gas station into a lowrider shop as well LOL!
> 
> Heres the 1 i give up to MR BIGGS ! Man these vans a heavy LOL!
> ...


that one looks good!! mine doesn't have a front bumper, so i gotta do something custom. and i'm using the billet grill from the s-10 kit  

And yea, they are heavy, like a brick, lol


----------



## carl (May 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Mar 15 2006, 02:53 PM~5054626
> *yea..i started with this kit here,  only thing i used from it was the floor and the outer walls.
> 
> 
> ...


what did u do with the rest of the kit


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carl_@Jun 14 2006, 10:32 AM~5605460
> *what did u do with the rest of the kit
> *


it's sitting in the box still


----------



## v8rebel (May 30, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 17 2006, 04:26 AM~5443244
> *ijust remebered i add these from my frist shop before it hit the floor it will fit on the other window that dosnt say Scale low i am shipping them to you  even if you dont use them there yours take alook !
> 
> 
> ...



Ryan i havent forgotten about sending these! i AM WAITING ON SOME CASH to send with them for 3 set of the photo etch dayton emblems so please save some of them ! Thanks David @Minidreams Inc.


----------



## GRS-HPR (Oct 10, 2005)

1ofaknd MAYBE ADD AN EXTERNAL HOPING COMP YARD OUT THE BACK OF THE SHOP WITH A HEIGHT MEASURE


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRS-HPR_@Jun 16 2006, 07:37 AM~5616661
> *1ofaknd MAYBE ADD AN EXTERNAL HOPING COMP YARD OUT THE BACK OF THE SHOP WITH A HEIGHT MEASURE
> *


like this?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

what is the official name for that measuring stand? Is it something I can get by itself or is it part of a kit?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

hop stick or ruler?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

got some work done on my van here...still have to clear it and paint the windows, add the grill and scratched front bumper..etc..etc


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Thats awesome! Like the 2 tone.


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

That shop astro van is tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

these are looking clean.......











> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 24 2006, 12:12 PM~5661808
> *got some work done on my van here...still have to clear it and paint the windows, add the grill and scratched front bumper..etc..etc
> 
> 
> ...


I need to start working on mine , I put the bumpers of the lowrider mustang they kinda look like ground effect's


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Here's the Astro van I have...  
Not sure if I will ever put it together... :biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^
don't they sell those in plastic ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jun 25 2006, 07:06 AM~5665034
> *Here's the Astro van I have...
> Not sure if I will ever put it together... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


if you dont build it hit me up J !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i have that same van, but i chopped mine 12"


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

doesn't aoshima have a chevy astro van kit i swear the hobby store down the street from me has one or atleast they used to :dunno:


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

any one selling the van


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YES they have a custom version and a stock !


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

Whats the diff???


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

wheels and decals and about 6.00 LOL!

stock at my local store was 44.67 and the custom was 51.00


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jun 25 2006, 12:03 PM~5665678
> *Whats the diff???
> *


custom meaning bodie kit wheels ect. ect. stock meaning original off the showroom floor


----------



## Sky. (Mar 30, 2006)

Damn these shop dioram's are the shit! I would love to build one, but they take loads of time and patience. One day ill sit down and make a small one hehe  Or i might make a meeting or event ground for all the cars i build, with a lil bbq going in the background  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Jun 25 2006, 01:01 PM~5665670
> *doesn't aoshima have a chevy astro van kit i swear the hobby store down the street from me has one or atleast they used to  :dunno:
> *


yea, but the resin versions were out way before anything else


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by seriouscc_@Jun 25 2006, 01:02 PM~5665673
> *any one selling the van
> *


i'll sell mine with the chopped top


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

luv the honda :thumbsup: thats something totally original 
all your stuff is sweet


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)

I am looking for a diorama any for sale (not assembled)
send me a pm


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i spotted minidreams on the security camera in the back tagging my shop...tried to catch him but he got away!! :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Here's one for 1phatxb...it's getting there bro


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

DAMN... 1OFAKND IS THERE ANYTHING THAT YOU CANT BUILD? :angry: :angry: BECAUSE YOU DO A GREAT JOB ON EVERYTHING..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Jun 29 2006, 11:49 PM~5692496
> *DAMN... 1OFAKND IS THERE ANYTHING THAT YOU CANT BUILD? :angry:  :angry: BECAUSE YOU DO A GREAT JOB ON EVERYTHING.....  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


yea. but his cars must be junk though
theres always someone laying underneath'em :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 29 2006, 09:33 PM~5691560
> *i spotted minidreams on the security camera in the back tagging my shop...tried to catch him but he got away!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats how i roll ! TAG YOUR IT !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

damn no luv for M4L!!!!!!  I guess I'm not in the club cuz I don't got a lil character!..hahahah..j/k


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jun 30 2006, 10:32 AM~5693894
> *damn no luv for M4L!!!!!!  I guess I'm not in the club cuz I don't got a lil character!..hahahah..j/k
> *


fred and the homie, about to clock in!!











the tools of the trade :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

FRED There you go !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

gawd damn i'm not that fat!!!!!!..lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 6 2006, 05:11 PM~5726745
> *gawd damn i'm not that fat!!!!!!..lol
> *


lol!


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

who has a pic of all the homies???? i'll pick one..lol


----------



## Martyj2003 (Jun 16, 2006)

You have done a great job on this. It makes me want to build one, but I guess I need to finish some of my cars first.....anyway it looks amazing..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the shop has been doing framework lately :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

well since i'm selling the garage, i've gotta build a new one. I'm going to expand it just a little :biggrin: 

this is the base for the new one


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2006, 02:13 PM~6528606
> *well since i'm selling the garage, i've gotta build a new one. I'm going to expand it just a little  :biggrin:
> 
> this is the base for the new one
> ...



DAMN ! what an up grade LOL! you think you have room now LOL!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

better make sure those doors meet the latest ADA standards and the walls are fire-resistant this time


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 8 2006, 02:28 PM~6528693
> *better make sure those doors meet the latest ADA standards and the walls are fire-resistant this time
> *


foam and paper isn't flammable right? :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 12:28 PM~6528689
> *DAMN !  what  an  up grade  LOL!  you think  you  have  room  now  LOL!
> *


WHERE DID U GET THAT GARAGE FROM


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 8 2006, 03:18 PM~6529945
> *WHERE DID U GET THAT GARAGE FROM
> *


he built it, what do u think the whole post is about, lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cool i cant wait to see the build up of the new one!


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 8 2006, 04:05 PM~6530368
> *he built it, what do u think the whole post is about, lol
> *


WHAT THE FUCK U JUST SAY TO ME








J/M  OH ITS SCRATCHBUILT OR CAN U BUY THAT KIT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 8 2006, 05:21 PM~6530864
> *WHAT THE FUCK U JUST SAY TO ME
> J/M   OH ITS SCRATCHBUILT OR CAN U BUY THAT KIT
> *


scratch built with talent


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

candy x-frame is nice


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I decided to draw something up before i started. I think i will make the workspace a little deeper then shown, but otherwise this is the basic layout I came up with for the new diorama.

I tried to keep everything proportional, but i wasn't too anal about it, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

That is cool as hell! I think you need 2 bays with a lift and 2 bays for working on the floor !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looking at my boards here on the table, it's looking more like 5-6 cars wide, instead of 3 like the model looks like, lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 11:21 PM~6532336
> *That  is  cool  as hell!  I  think you need  2  bays  with  a lift  and 2  bays  for  working  on the  floor !
> *


yea, i can fit that no problem. check out the picture above, a lift on both sides with room in the middle would be sweet


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

where the frames are i would have a lube rack , ANd over by the yellow truck have the build part ! The office Bath room and stroage ! 


Dang It ! Know i want to start my new shop also ! 

LOL!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Ryan how bout a setup like this.. Give ya space for 4 or more cars, an office/showroom and a bathroom.. Now i know my drawing is super high tech so its tuff to read but im sure you get the idea..with this set up you also get a back work area for use as a paint shop/body shop.. Sorry the scale is all screwed but I suck at this crap..


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Wanted to also add.. The layout you did looks killer but one thing with it is the office area has to be up front or else you lose alot of work space being as you have to have a large section of usable work space left open for "customers" to get into the office..


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

most shops won't or at least shouldn't have non-employees walk through the work area for insurance reasons


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I wanted the other rooms in the background. they aren't really the main focus. the work area side will have no wall or doors, it's completely open for taking photos and such. 

so...either side could be the front actually  depends how you look at it :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i like how u got it setup, i think the bathroom should move left to the show room, and eliminate the hall way for more room for somethin else


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 9 2006, 12:57 AM~6532880
> *i like how u got it setup, i think the bathroom should move left to the show room, and eliminate the hall way for more room for somethin else
> *


I like the hallway, gives it more of a sense of an actual building rather then just an open dio. Plus it's one more little world to create all in it's own :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2006, 11:00 PM~6532900
> *I like the hallway, gives it more of a sense of an actual building rather then just an open dio. Plus it's one more little world to create all in it's own  :biggrin:
> *


alright, i guess u dont want the dirty greasy charcters goin through the show room to take a shit  lol


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

wouldn't take much to add a door and spruce things up a bit


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

WHAT IS THAT AUTOCAD?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

How anal you going to get on this? Framing? Insulation? Grab handles in the bathroom? :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 9 2006, 02:43 AM~6533412
> *How anal you going to get on this?  Framing?  Insulation?  Grab handles in the bathroom?  :biggrin:
> *


i just might :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2006, 01:39 AM~6533143
> *wouldn't take much to add a door and spruce things up a bit
> 
> 
> ...



lookin at this pic you could use a Mico Machine as your mail box ! LOL!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2006, 01:58 PM~6535621
> *lookin  at  this  pic  you  could  use a  Mico  Machine  as  your  mail  box !  LOL!
> *


that mailbox was a pain in the ass to even get to where it's at, lol.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 9 2006, 03:24 PM~6536123
> *that mailbox was a pain in the ass to even get to where it's at, lol.
> *


Yes in the pic but in the dio it will be just as easy as drillin into a micro and putting in your rod


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 9 2006, 03:40 PM~6536218
> *Yes  in the pic  but in the  dio  it  will be just  as  easy  as drillin into a  micro  and  putting in your rod
> *


ah, i thought you meant because my mailbox was so out of scale, lol. 

yea that does sound like a good idea!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

make a diorama wit a carwash and a paint shop


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 9 2006, 06:37 PM~6537444
> *make a diorama wit a carwash and a paint shop
> *


i'll get right on that :ugh:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm just saying the homie hoppers has the perfect homies for that type of dio


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I really like this stuff!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

will you sell that garage set or any parts of it


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95imp_@Nov 12 2006, 02:49 AM~6550858
> *will you sell that garage set or any parts of it
> *


for the last time, the garage was sold!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2006, 11:32 AM~6552052
> *for the last time, the garage was sold!
> *


Hey wanna sell me that garage dio bro???? You know im good for the cash! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2006, 01:32 PM~6552052
> *for the last time, the garage was sold!
> *


how did you insert textures such as the car in your sketchup photo :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 12 2006, 03:15 PM~6552712
> *how did you insert textures such as the car in your sketchup photo :biggrin:
> *


very carefully


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

should i put a roof on like this


web should i put a


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 12 2006, 01:59 PM~6553169
> *should i put a roof on like this
> web should i put a
> *


this belongs in the randumb bullshit topic


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i bought the garage so i just ask sorry


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i;m building a shop to i just started this week


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Nov 15 2006, 08:16 PM~6577405
> *i;m building a shop to i just started this week
> *


I NEED TO BUY 1 I WANT ONE BAD I LIKE THAT ROOF CEILING


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

couple updates.

shop floor is now a nice shade of concrete, got the walls for the office up, bay window cut out and the door installed. Office also got it's wood floor put down.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD !


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm gone start another one scratch build from simple styrene sheets


this one is gonna have a lounge and a showroom


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

i stated 1 2 wks ago and made it out of a nike shoe box


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

Lookin good.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone for the comments. here are a few more pictures from today's progress.

I refined the floor by weathering the areas that would be worn down in real life. You can't really tell by the photo's though, it's very subtle. I also did a little weathering on the block wall and got the office walls up and painted for good.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

WERE DO YOU FIND ALL THE STUFF LIKE BENCHES AND TOOL BOXS? BROOMS?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn that door looks real lol


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

sure does


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

been working on it tonight a bit..here are some new pictures  

check out the new tat's on the short vato, lol


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

good work








that's a big ass garage


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

great job i used to have an escalade like that but it fell in a door broke off


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HELL YEAH LOOKS TIGHT!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

That's so tighT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisgsr (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Dec 5 2005, 10:46 PM~4343981
> *yeah man in the office for sure either that or the front end of a 6four comin out of the wall or some shit like that would be tight  :biggrin:
> *


make the back half look like its coming through the wall into the office as a couch and the front half make it into a bar-b-que grill on the outside of the office just an ideal


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 87MCLS_@Dec 11 2006, 12:27 PM~6740781
> *make the back half look like its coming through the wall into the office as a couch
> *


that a cool idea


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

_"mop mop mop...all day long. Mop mop mop while i sing this song..."_


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

lol thats nice bro uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

My storage room is a little big, so i think i'm going to make part of it a break room.

Gotta have the osha posters and the labor laws posted up, lol



















Gonna make this part the break room. I'm thinking a table, a microwave, tv, maybe a few lockers or something. half eaten pizza. that sorta stuff


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

VCG resins hooked it up bigtime with some shop lights! Be sure to check out them out. they got all kinds of goodies!

http://www.freewebs.com/vcgresins/


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn, the labor laws lol----thats extensive, and it looks great!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i love the shop are you going to light up the ceiling


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Jan 3 2007, 05:36 PM~6893616
> *i love the shop are you going to light up the ceiling
> *


it doesn't have a ceiling.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol


----------



## Wayne (Nov 2, 2005)

hey 1okaknd, you can still put up lil LED's hanging over the tops of the walls like there was ceilings, i would give that shit a try.


----------



## BONAFIDE_G (May 10, 2006)

OR USE PLEXI-GLASS AS THE CEILING TILE LIGHTS, THEN USE A SMALL LIGHT, I USED A CHRISTMAS LIGHT BULB WHEN BUILT MY FIRST 1/24 PAINT AND BODY SHOP AND USED D SIZE BATTS. TO POWER IT UP.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

Been working pretty hard on this lately..here's the newest car to arrive to the shop. This body came fresh from the heap pile. Lots of rust repair to do. Gonna have to build a dolly for it soon


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

OH SHIT THAT SICK RYAN...


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 06:12 PM~6913088
> *OH SHIT THAT SICK RYAN...
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

How do you rust the cars???
is there an article or topic about it,
always wanted to learn how. 

The shop is looking really good, homie.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Jan 5 2007, 06:28 PM~6913226
> *How do you rust the cars???
> is there an article or topic about it,
> always wanted to learn how.
> ...


There's a good book out by ken hamilton called "How to build creative dioramas". I suggest you pick a copy up. It's published by kalmbach publishing, isn't being made anymore but i'm sure you can locate a copy online.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

looks like a nice project  :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tilburglowridaz_@Jan 5 2007, 06:31 PM~6913260
> *looks like a nice project   :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

thats some crazy detail work there :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jan 14 2007, 02:37 PM~6984803
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what is that in your avatar


----------



## midcanadalowriders (Jan 14, 2007)

ABSOLUTLY INCREDIBLE!
that work looks amazing........you have an accurate eye for detail. i have shown many people these pic's and they are all amazed at the scale detail.

exellent work.
i do have a question for you though.........where do you find such shop parts like benchgriders and tool boxes?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

www.scalelows.com


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Jan 14 2007, 05:51 PM~6985509
> *ABSOLUTLY INCREDIBLE!
> that work looks amazing........you have an accurate eye for detail. i have shown many people these pic's and they are all amazed at the scale detail.
> 
> ...


there are many company's that produce such parts. 

scalemodelingmychris
vcgresins
SELTD
R&D unique
Ebay

lots of places


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

this ones lookin way better than ur last


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i know but i fixed that


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD THESE DIORAMS


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MagicNarcosis_@Sep 9 2005, 09:57 PM~3785446
> *[attachmentid=271555]My Diorama looks way better than urs
> *


cant be to good if u posted that small of pic!!


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

1ofaknd badass work man!! lookin at that makes me want to make one now :thumbsup:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

just for kicks, have one of the dudes holding a bigass sheet of foil over the trim, and another with a full size exacto 

looks cool


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jan 29 2007, 05:36 PM~7119675
> *just for kicks, have one of the dudes holding a bigass sheet of foil over the trim, and another with a full size exacto
> 
> looks cool
> *


haha, that's not a bad idea, lol.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'm thinking of downsizing this to a two car garage only, there is just so much room to fill up!!

few new pics...












This toolbox is pretty new, still need to make weather it a bit more


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that toolbox is sweet

thats the one from scale modeling by chris right?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here ya go bigpoppa, this one's for you :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@May 18 2007, 02:21 PM~7931303
> *that toolbox is sweet
> 
> thats the one from scale modeling by chris right?
> *


yep, the monster 3 piece box. it's a nice piece


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the new diorama has begun, this time, a small two car garage. two walls and a floor.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

more new pics


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

that 64 amazes me with detail


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

That shop is looking good ryan.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> more new pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

i like your rusted out 64, would look good being pulled on a trailer by fixed up suv or truck.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

switched the game up....again!!

Moving into a new place...only bad thing is my lift won't fit


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

SHIT LOOKS NICE BRO I'M STILL WORKING ON MY GARAGE JUST PUT UP 2 DAYTON POSTERS ON IT I WILL HOPEFULLY BUILD SOME MORE WALLS AND STUFF NEXT TO IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice shop! :0


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 30 2007, 09:16 PM~8903889
> *nice shop!  :0
> *


x2 :0 :0


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

what did u use for the walls, what size styrene if that's what you are using?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

is that a smashed can in the grass too, lol... make some homie puttin graphitti on the outside of the building :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 12:42 PM~8915981
> *is that a smashed can in the grass too, lol... make some homie puttin graphitti on the outside of the building :cheesy:
> *


true.wouldnt look real without it. :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

LOOKIN KILLER RYAN....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 2 2007, 02:47 PM~8916020
> *true.wouldnt look real without it. :0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 01:06 PM~8916210
> *
> *


http://www.blogcadre.com/blog/starnami/hou..._09_21_18_35_22
:biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 01:19 PM~8916332
> *:0
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Oct 2 2007, 01:42 PM~8915981
> *is that a smashed can in the grass too, lol... make some homie puttin graphitti on the outside of the building :cheesy:
> *


i've already done that...read back a few pages


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 2 2007, 04:04 PM~8916741
> *i've already done that...read back a few pages
> *


 bullet holes in the windows :dunno: is the shop based in the hood :roflmao: chop shop in the rear :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Naw I like that homie :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

tell that fool to leave the donuts alone and get back to work. lol


That shop is killer Ryan. :0 :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jun 29 2006, 08:33 PM~5691560
> *i spotted minidreams on the security camera in the back tagging my shop...tried to catch him but he got away!!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

here's some more pics...


----------



## mannyclub (Aug 10, 2006)

it all looks awesome ryan! 
Manny


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-THAT SHOP IS LOOKIN COOL HOMIE. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

dam thats nice


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 13 2008, 10:08 PM~9687018
> *dam thats nice
> *


X2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces+Jan 13 2008, 10:08 PM~9687018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




X3!


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: : :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)




----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

look at that its awsome bro :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 4 2008, 09:11 PM~9866181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...tell your parts guy ill take them chrome valve covers while hes back there, 

lol j/k

looking real good!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

haha, i'll have him box them up for ya, lmao


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Where did you get the scale thing for hoppers?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 5 2008, 03:02 AM~9867879
> *Where did you get the scale thing for hoppers?
> *


it came with some crappy hopper toy, i think maisto made it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 5 2008, 08:57 AM~9868758
> *it came with some crappy hopper toy, i think maisto made it
> *


yea.....had the weight in the back and played music from the boom box lookin switchbox.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real nice man...


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

holy shit thats nice


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Very nice job... sweeeeet


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

let me get the gas can and the chrome A-arms :biggrin:


how much will that be  

and do you acept VISA  


LOL:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

looks sweet bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

do you sell those hight meters???
where can i get one from iv tried to make one in class


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd+Feb 5 2008, 08:57 AM~9868758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks didnt see that


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 30 2007, 09:54 PM~8903726
> *switched the game up....again!!
> 
> Moving into a new place...only bad thing is my lift won't fit
> ...



y not? i got the same garage and the same lift and my lift fits perfect....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

too wide 

I could stick it right in the middle, but it doesn't line up with the garage door openings, not enough space with my workbenches and crap along the walls. 


as you can see, even pushed all the way to the right, it doesn't really fit very well


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2008, 01:54 PM~9942717
> *too wide
> 
> I could stick it right in the middle, but it doesn't line up with the garage door openings, not enough space with my workbenches and crap along the walls.
> ...


grab the sledge and add another bay!


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

x2


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Feb 5 2008, 02:02 AM~9867879-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still got one of them................ :biggrin: 
The shop is coming along really good........nice work homie..


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i still got mine too, but it never worked out of the box. lol


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Feb 14 2008, 02:54 PM~9942717
> *too wide
> 
> I could stick it right in the middle, but it doesn't line up with the garage door openings, not enough space with my workbenches and crap along the walls.
> ...


ahhh i see now. i dont have as much stuff in mine.i will eventually tho. hopefully by the end of the year. my girl wants me to enter it in the model contest at the fair :ugh:

any plans to add the other 3 bays to yours?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

nah, i doubt it. It's hard enough to fill it like it is, lol


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

shit i ALREADY know. i wanna add the other piece tho, but gotta wait til i got enough room or a permanent place to put it. i think im gonna do the bathroom on mine next....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

shop looks tight. wish i could make mine look half as good as yours. if you dont want that lift anymore how much would ya sell it for


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 15 2008, 06:01 PM~9952065
> *shop looks tight. wish i could make mine look half as good as yours. if you dont want that lift anymore how much would ya sell it for
> 
> 
> ...


if he dont wanna sell it, hit me up. i might be able to get a few of the kits he got it from :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

yo how did u age the impala bro


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

where did you get that garage?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## lowrrico (Jan 26, 2010)

Those shop models are bad ass..you guys got alot of talent


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin sickkkkkk work man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

